# oneway wolverine sharpening system



## redneckmedic (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm a simple man with simple needs, this system seems to fit my patience and budget. 

Where is the best place to buy?

My local woodcraft sells them for $89.00 for the system and $32 for the skew jig, and everything I've seen thus far is comparable to that.


----------



## Emery (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the Wolverine jig and like it. It is my opinion that the skew jig is not needed, but the varigrind jig is very usefull for bowl gouges.


----------



## Tom T (Jun 26, 2013)

It is great.  I got all my stuff at wood craft.  I am not steady handed enough and I had to get all the jig attachment to sharpen the tools.  That helped make turning a whole lot more fun.  And my pens are not way out of round because my tools are sharp an I do not push to hard on the blank, which makes them out of round.
I could not be more happy.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 27, 2013)

I have the wolverine, skew jig and varigrind.  I am an ABSOLUTE novice at any kind of sharpening and with this setup I can sharpen all my tools.  Best investment I've made in  a long time.  I got mine at woodcraft.


----------



## RetiredJake (Jun 27, 2013)

I made a wooden version of the Wolverine. Works like a champ 

Jake


----------



## randyrls (Jun 27, 2013)

redneckmedic said:


> I'm a simple man with simple needs, this system seems to fit my patience and budget.
> 
> Where is the best place to buy?
> 
> My local woodcraft sells them for $89.00 for the system and $32 for the skew jig, and everything I've seen thus far is comparable to that.



If you have done any welding, check out Captn Eddie Castelin's YouTube videos.  In one of them he shows how to make a Wolverine -like- jig that he calls the "Black Hawk".


----------



## Alzey (Jun 28, 2013)

RetiredJake said:


> I made a wooden version of the Wolverine. Works like a champ
> 
> Jake



Here is my version.


----------



## teamtexas (Jun 28, 2013)

Alzey, what grit are the grinding wheels you have?

Dan


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 28, 2013)

I had a wooden, home made setup that worked great, then got  uppidy and got a Wolverine  setup.  It really doesn't work any better.  Only advantage is it doesn't burn when I get carried away grinding something.


----------



## MarkD (Jun 28, 2013)

I got mine on sale at Woodcraft


----------



## jsolie (Jun 28, 2013)

I got mine at Woodcraft as part of their grinder/jig combo-burrito.


----------



## Alzey (Jun 28, 2013)

teamtexas said:


> Alzey, what grit are the grinding wheels you have?
> 
> Dan



I believe they are 60 and 120. They are the default wheels that came with the woodcraft slow speed grinder.


----------



## Russknan (Jun 30, 2013)

Now, do yourself a BIG favor, and spring for a CBN wheel. Got mine from D-Way tools. Dave is a really nice, helpful guy, although others sell them, too. No need to dress the wheel - ever. Grinds cooler and is a pleasure to use. No mess from tiny stone fragments. Costs about as much as an extra chuck. Which do you think you'll use more? Russ


----------



## Alzey (Jun 30, 2013)

I have been eying those CBN wheels. They are on my long list of needs and wants.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2013)

If you could only get one, which grit would you get: 80 or 180?



Russknan said:


> Now, do yourself a BIG favor, and spring for a CBN wheel. Got mine from D-Way tools. Dave is a really nice, helpful guy, although others sell them, too. No need to dress the wheel - ever. Grinds cooler and is a pleasure to use. No mess from tiny stone fragments. Costs about as much as an extra chuck. Which do you think you'll use more? Russ


----------



## Russknan (Jun 30, 2013)

"If you could only get one, which grit would you get: 80 or 180?"



Russknan said:


> Now, do yourself a BIG favor, and spring for a CBN wheel. Got mine from D-Way tools. Dave is a really nice, helpful guy, although others sell them, too. No need to dress the wheel - ever. Grinds cooler and is a pleasure to use. No mess from tiny stone fragments. Costs about as much as an extra chuck. Which do you think you'll use more? Russ


[/QUOTE]

Sharon, I got the 180. Works great, and I have no regrets. I really HATE the 80 that came with the Woodcraft slow speed grinder that I bought for this purpose. Lot of vibration. At some point I'll probably get a better 80 stone, since I would only use it for re-shaping chisels. BTW, you should only use the CBN for HSS and carbide sharpening. Carbon steel, etc. can ruin the CBN. Not an issue for what I have it for. No kidding, I think the CBN is one of the best and most useful tools I have in my shop. Russ


----------



## 76winger (Jun 30, 2013)

I got mine at Rockler when they were on sale and coupled with a gift card. I didn't get the skew adapter though. Just the Wolverine system and the vari-grind jig.

I've sharpened my skew many times with just Wolverine system and it does a great job, so I don't find a need for the other piece at this point.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 1, 2013)

I bought the system for the $89 from CSUSA.... works great, but I do need to replace my grinder... I have a high speed grinder that I picked up at a flea market in Tucson a few years ago.... bought a couple of white wheels from another vendor... think  it was Packardwoods... other than the high speed, works great.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jul 1, 2013)

Bought mine from Woodcraft as well.  Eddie Castelin sells his own version - The Blackhawk Sharpening Rig (or something like that) for less than the Wolverine.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jul 1, 2013)

walshjp17 said:


> Bought mine from Woodcraft as well.  Eddie Castelin sells his own version - The Blackhawk Sharpening Rig (or something like that) for less than the Wolverine.



Wish I had know this a long time ago.  I like them simple and this one looks like a winner.  Fact a person could pretty easily make one just form the picture, however looking at his prices it wouldn't be worth it to make your own.  Like he says in his youtube video not as refined as the wolverine, but I bet it works just a well and surely gets the job done.


----------



## endacoz (Nov 3, 2014)

Has anyone bought the blackhawk from Captain Eddy?  

I don't seam to see it listed on his site anymore.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Nov 3, 2014)

endacoz said:


> Has anyone bought the blackhawk from Captain Eddy?  I don't seam to see it listed on his site anymore.



Would make sense that he can't make them with his health concerns.


----------



## endacoz (Nov 4, 2014)

I had not heard !


----------



## wyone (Nov 4, 2014)

Do a search of Capt Eddie..  he is in all of our prayers for a full and speedy recovery from brain surgery.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 12, 2015)

Gee - I bought mine at Woodcraft,along with a Rikon " slow speed grinder and I didn't get a Burrito.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 12, 2015)

I got mine from Amazon along with the vari-grind and I just love it. I bought the raptor set up grinding jigs too and from woodcraft. I will start using those when I get back to the shop. I did make a wood version and it worked ok but not as well as the real thing. I bought a dressing thing for the wheels and I too have my eye on the CBN wheels but they are out of my reach right now. I also bought some polishing pads and such this month also. The Wolverine was a Christmas present from Sis. she gave me the money and I bought it since she didn't know where to get it and such. I set every thing up last time I was at t he shop and it is great. Capt Eddie is home now so he was the last I read on facebook. He seems to be about 3 weeks ahead of his rehab schedule and is walking. I doubt if he has any thing left of his inventory so hopefully he will get back in the shop and make shavings.  God bless him, I have learned a lot from him. Any way, I will make a stick out jig and try the raptors when I get back to the shop...    Fay


----------



## JimB (Feb 13, 2015)

I bought mine a few years ago. The slow speed grinder from Woodcraft when it was on sale and the Wolverine and vari-grind from Rockler on sale. I never bought the skew attachment and really don't feel the need for one. This set up replaced my 6" grinder and (poorly) home made jig.


----------



## TimS124 (Feb 13, 2015)

Register your birth-month with Woodcraft and they'll mail you a coupon good for 10% off non-power tools, good during your next birth-month.

So, if everybody's charging roughly the same price, you can beat that by 10%.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 13, 2015)

Maybe a stupid question: If you only got one CBN wheel, what about the lighter (presumably  Alundum) wheel on the other end of the grinder. Doesn't that create vibration or ???  due to the unequal weight on the grinder spindles - one heavy (CBN) and one quite a bit lighter (alundum).??


----------



## low_48 (Feb 13, 2015)

oneleggimp said:


> Maybe a stupid question: If you only got one CBN wheel, what about the lighter (presumably  Alundum) wheel on the other end of the grinder. Doesn't that create vibration or ???  due to the unequal weight on the grinder spindles - one heavy (CBN) and one quite a bit lighter (alundum).??



One and one works fine, I guess. I have no idea what an Alundum wheel is. I have a CBN on one side, a Norton aluminum oxide on the other. I didn't want to spend the extra money, plus I still use a couple odd carbon steel tools and you can't sharpen them on CBN.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 13, 2015)

Alundum -another name for Aluminum Oxide.


----------

